# Hey look! Plymouth NH finally got snow!!!



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)

'bout time pokey...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 30, 2010)

that's mean!


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> that's mean!


Very true, but the intended Plymouth-ville recipient can take a lame joke and have a good chuckle!


----------

